# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Исследователи обнаружили непропатченную брешь в Windows Virtual PC

## SDA

Специалисты Core Security Technologies (CST) обнаружили критическую уязвимость в пакете виртуализации Windows Virtual PC, которая позволяет хакерам обходить меры обеспечения безопасности и выполнять код на гостевой машине. По их словам, данной уязвимости подвержены платформы Virtual PC 2007, Virtual PC 2007 SP1, Windows Virtual PC, Virtual Server 2005 и Virtual Server 2005 R2 SP1.

Ошибка кроется в управлении памятью на уровне монитора виртуальных машин (Virtual Machine Monitor). Она позволяет обходить такие защитные механизмы, как предотвращение выполнения данных (DEP), безопасная обработка исключений и рандомизация адресного пространства (ASLR).

Согласно бюллетеню CST, брешь может быть проэксплуатирована локально внутри виртуальной машины для повышения уровня привилегий или удаленно для выполнения кода. Для успешного проведения атаки достаточно наличия в клиентской системе любого непропатченного бага или бага, патч для которого не был разработан ввиду незначительности угрозы. Для выполнения кода за пределами виртуализованной гостевой системы данная брешь не годится. http://www.coresecurity.com/content/...protection-bug

Компания Microsoft была уведомлена о наличии утечки еще 7 месяцев тому назад, однако отказалась устранять ее до выхода ближайшего сервис-пака. Это и стало причиной того, что в CST решили озвучить проблему публично. 

В своем блоге Microsoft отказывается признавать банную брешь уязвимостью, называя ее лишь способом более легкой эксплуатации уже имеющихся уязвимостей. С мнением компании можно ознакомиться http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/win...irtual-pc.aspx

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## amcenter

Да, этого следовало ожидать.

----------

